# whats wrong?



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

hey im new here but i was out shooting the other day getting ready for the blackpowder season and i got my remington 700ml 50cal a inch high at 25 yards and i took it back to 50 and didn hit paper. after 4 shots at 50 i never did hit my target what do yall think could be wrong? i have a 1.5x4.5 redhead scope on it thats new


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

All things considered, the simplest answer is usually correct. I'd look at the scope first. Did you reshoot at 25 yards after the problems at 50? Try that, see if the gun still shoots as it did. If it does not, check over the scope mounting, etc. If it does, then something is destabilizing the projectile (round ball? Slug? Sabot?) and you have to look at the load and/or the barrel.
There are other possibilities but that's what I'd look at first.
Pete


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

It's best to use a large target with ML's untill you get some loads sorted out.Some can be very particular about what shoot well/consistently.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

not enough info. send more


----------

